
A big-shot vc says we need inequality. What do economists say? - jrowley
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/14/what-silicon-valley-doesnt-understand-about-inequality/
======
sharemywin
I personally think the laffer curve has a maximum closer to Clinton era taxes.
I also think maximum tracks well to the fastest long term growth. Will it fix
everything no.

------
abrown28
$8,525 a month rent for an apt is ridiculous but I bet it's because no one is
allowed to build new ones not because of income inequality.

